# How to back up from file and folder permissions on FreeBSD?



## redscience (Feb 22, 2019)

The subject is clear,
How can I get back up from file and folder permissions on FreeBSD?

thanks ahead


----------



## SirDice (Feb 22, 2019)

tar(1) to backup everything, mtree(8) if you only want to preserve the structure and permissions.


----------

